# shoe repairs



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone suggest where I can get my favorite pair of hand made brogues re-soled. 

I don't just want to hand them over to Minutes. I always used to send them back to the factory but they are in the uk.


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

where do you find a cobbler in dubai????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's loads in Satwa, just off the rydges roundabout, they did a decent job on me guccis....


----------

